# Barbed wire for goats?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone use barbed wire for your goats? Pro's and cons? I am considering using the new green stuff, probably 6 strands... I've heard good things about it... And bad things about it... Opinions please


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I personally wouldn't use barbed wire for anything. They could get cut if they rub up against it. Also, they will get out unless you also put up some electric wire too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agreed. I hate barb wire. I personally would only use it for livestock like cattle and to fence off large areas...like 50+ acres.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep I agree. I have smooth wire in one area with electric between a few.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It's probably not ideal and could tear up a goat just like any other animal that gets caught up in it, but I have one fence line that is barbwire and the goats respect it and I haven't had any problem with it. I wouldn't recommend it to someone else, but under certain circumstances I would use it for myself. Like a huge pasture that I wanted to run goats on. Six strand, guitar string tight barb wire would probably be a cheap effective fence. It might be a bad idea when the kids are little and go under everything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Barb wire will cut them.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

When we had the cattle dairy, a lot of the fencing was barbed (came that way). The goats did NOT respect it and did get cut up, its horrible on udders and testicles. The goats ended up staying inside until we could replace it with electric.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Hate barbed wire.
When they try to get out they get all cut up and if they twist they wrong way they can get stuck and it's pretty awful. Though, my experience is with cows. Knew one that got her udder stuck.....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

lottsagoats said:


> When we had the cattle dairy, a lot of the fencing was barbed (came that way). The goats did NOT respect it and did get cut up, its horrible on udders and testicles. The goats ended up staying inside until we could replace it with electric.


I'll be darned. I've never even had a scratch. They are very careful around it. Probably because it pokes them if they mess with it.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

All of my goats are behind barb wire. 8 strands and we stretch it with a wire stretcher so it is good and tight, don't try to hand stretch it as you will never get it tight enough especially on longer fence lines. Never had a goat get out, not even kids, nothing gets in and have never had one get cut up. They don't rub on it, they will stand on it but know to stand between the barbs. You can buy it with either 2 or 4 barbs, the 4 barbs is obviously more harsh and is known as "Gaucho" wire around here. The lower 3-4 strands are about 4 inches apart and the upper ones are a little farther apart, on 6 ft t-posts that are 1 ft in the ground so the fence is 5 ft tall. We always keep the grass mowed on the other side and try to keep it round-up'ed underneath the fence so they aren't tempted to eat the grass on the other side, they also have about 5 acres to run on and the grass is more than belly deep so they have no reason to test the fence.

Our neighbor has 10 strands up for his sheep and have never had them get out or get hurt, also never has problems with coyotes, dogs, etc getting in and harassing his sheep.


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

My goats would laugh if I tried to keep them in with 6 strands of barb wire. One of my fences is 6 strands of high tensile, with 5 of those strands hot. My personal preference is a woven wire fence with a hot wire on the inside to keep them from rubbing the fence and sticking their head through it. My wife hates the woven wire because of the horses.


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a friend that swears by 9 strands of barb wire. I have personally watched his goats get out. And then come running back through the fence when they hear his truck coming lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, I'm sticking with electric.. Thanks for all the opinions


----------

